# Launching a 1 pound ball 30 yards



## Nora18 (Aug 4, 2021)

Can anyone help me on a simple design to launch a 1 pound ball 30 yards. I would like the design to be no bigger than 36 inches. Please let me know if that is possible. Thank you


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi Nora, welcome to the forum. I’m very intrigued by your question! Would you mind if I asked what this is for, and why the length restriction?


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. Google “Leach Trench Catapult.”

Here is a Wikipedia article to help get you started:






Leach trench catapult - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





These sorts of questions are asked Here from time to time - usually for a school project. If you are willing to tell us about the purpose of your question, we may be able to provide more specific assistance.

Good luck w/ this project.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I was curious about the weight too. That would be a 1/1/2” steel bearing it looks like. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Nora18 (Aug 4, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Hi Nora, welcome to the forum. I’m very intrigued by your question! Would you mind if I asked what this is for, and why the length restriction?


I need to launch ball attached to a rope similar to a grappling hook. I appreciate your inquire


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Nora18 said:


> I need to launch ball attached to a rope similar to a grappling hook. I appreciate your inquire


You aren’t attempting to become a superhero are you? Cuz I can tell you, that’s a hard life… 😉

Hmmm, a grappling hook ball. Well that makes things a bit more complicated. 🤔. I think you could still do it with the device Tobor8man suggested but you’d have to be mindful of how the rope uncoils.


----------



## Nora18 (Aug 4, 2021)

Where can I see Tobor8man suggestion how to accomplish the launch.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m not exactly sure but I would start by looking up Leach trench catapult on YouTube and trying to search for schematics online. Another member might be able to offer more info or a different option. I think we might still need a bit more information about your project though. Rope width, length and weight, what the project is for and how it will be used. Any details you can provide will make it easier for us to help out.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

my neighbor ,a tree cutter uses a modified daisy SS to shoot a lead fishing sinker with masona string over tree branches and then uses the masons string to pull a rope up over the branch to tie off to,the weight isnt nearly apound but its pretty heavy,oh and he uses double banded daisy yellow tubes as well,strong old guy,i will see him tomorroh and give him your question,he probably can help


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Sandstorm has it right - there are some youtube videos of reproduction Leach Trench Catapults.

Jorg built a replica (let me show you its features)






Here is another one:






I think that these are bigger than what you are looking for - but you may be able to get some ideas.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Coolest thing I’ve seen all week!


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I wouldn't want hand slap from that.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah what the heck Jorg no wrap and tuck?! Did you notice that one was TTF and the other was OTT?

Unfortunately @Nora18 I’m not able to offer any further help. The only other idea I can think of are those commercial devices used to launch water balloons. I’m not sure if that would get you the distance you would need though and the rope aspect adds further difficulty. I think Tobor8man has the most knowledge on this one.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I love Jorge's videos. Sorry Nora18, but I can't help you with this. Good Luck though.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Having just said that I can't help I looked at my own avatar picture That shows me at our Candy Catapult that we use to shoot candy for the kids at the Windscape Kite Festival in swift Current Saskatchewan. It is made from 2' steel pipe bent on a pipe bender and welded. It uses Doubled up latex tubing with a fabric pouch. I don't know if it would launch a 1lb ball 30 yds but with more rubber it might. I have no idea what your budget is but maybe a simple catapult such as this might work. You will have to experiment though. Is this a physics project? Can you find someone who can weld and bend the metal for you? Be careful when building this stuff. Good Luck again.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

talked with Armando-my neighbor- and he just scratched his head and said "it could be done"maybe with some spear gun tubing and metal pipe [welding] but he's never shot more than the 3 oz lead weights,sorry i cant be more help,sounds like an interesting project


----------



## Nora18 (Aug 4, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> I’m not exactly sure but I would start by looking up Leach trench catapult on YouTube and trying to search for schematics online. Another member might be able to offer more info or a different option. I think we might still need a bit more information about your project though. Rope width, length and weight, what the project is for and how it will be used. Any details you can provide will make it easier for us to help out.





Sandstorm said:


> I’m not exactly sure but I would start by looking up Leach trench catapult on YouTube and trying to search for schematics online. Another member might be able to offer more info or a different option. I think we might still need a bit more information about your project though. Rope width, length and weight, what the project is for and how it will be used. Any details you can provide will make it easier for us to help out.





Tobor8Man said:


> Sandstorm has it right - there are some youtube videos of reproduction Leach Trench Catapults.
> 
> Jorg built a replica (let me show you its features)
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!!


----------

